# Couped up photo shoot



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Marty (aka Redmond Rocket) took the Zeattle Z coupes around the area for some photo ops. We were joined by an immaculate E30 and a Westie.

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/31.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/50.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/77.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/64.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/84.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/34.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/87.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/92.jpg>

<img src=http://www.edoghouse.com/cbishop/12_8_02/96.jpg>​
For all pics, link here.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Not bad for amateurs, ya really needed a Cosmos Black M3 to add some class to that group....


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

You were invited... just reply to yer emails!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

The pic of the silver one against the skyline is gorgeous. Great looking, BMW could use it for advertising. Even more amazing, some sun in Seattle!


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

Incredible. :thumbup: 

Someday I hope tol own an M Coupe


----------



## 6i9 (Mar 24, 2004)

In the picture of the M sidegrille, do the plastic "vents" have drilled hoels in them? It looks like it.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Holy bumpage, Batman!

Both the Z and M gills have perforated plastic backing.


----------

